# New Toronto Police cars



## mariomike (20 Sep 2016)

September 20, 2016 

Wasn't that long ago Metro was school bus-yellow.
http://tpsnews.ca/stories/2016/09/new-ride-road/
The Service has unveiled a modern look for patrol vehicles


----------



## RedcapCrusader (21 Sep 2016)

Calgary Police recently went back to the old Black and White style. 

I think it's slick. They say it's for better visibility (and probably better blending as well). 

All in all, modernized colours are the way to go.


----------



## mariomike (21 Sep 2016)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> They say it's for better visibility (and probably better blending as well).



Nothing new about black and white police  cars. 

Metro cars were yellow for high visibility. Because they wanted to be easily seen and recognised by the public. 
Not everyone had a cell phone back then. City police ( and ambulance ) often had to be flagged down. That's why Metro Police were school-bus yellow. It wasn't about looking "slick".

These new ones appear to be about stealth. 

Any vehicle looks good - when it's new.


----------



## Loachman (21 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> These new ones appear to be about stealth.



As soon as I saw the photo, I had visions of it being launched from an aircraft carrier.


----------



## NavyShooter (21 Sep 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> As soon as I saw the photo, I had visions of it being launched from an aircraft carrier.


----------



## Lightguns (21 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> September 20, 2016
> 
> Wasn't that long ago Metro was school bus-yellow.
> http://tpsnews.ca/stories/2016/09/new-ride-road/
> The Service has unveiled a modern look for patrol vehicles



New ones remain me of a tac-a-cool stock on an old SKS.  I love the bolt heads looking things, very sci-fi.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> September 20, 2016
> 
> Wasn't that long ago Metro was school bus-yellow.
> http://tpsnews.ca/stories/2016/09/new-ride-road/
> The Service has unveiled a modern look for patrol vehicles



It must have been confusing for visitors to the city when they were wanting to flag down a cab and finding the cabbies in Toronto carried guns.   ;D


----------



## mariomike (21 Sep 2016)

"The cars are different from the Toronto police “stealth cars,” which are also grey but have less visible black decals that say “police,” Toronto police spokesperson Meaghan Gray."

I guess that's what they call progress. But, I miss when the yellow cars used to cruise super-slow through the neighbourhoods with their windows rolled down. They smiled and waved at everybody, and everybody smiled and waved back at them.  

I also remember they used to fly black flags on those high radio whip aerials they had. What was even more startling were the announcements made on CHUM radio. They were unbelievably somber and macabre, accompanied by a drum roll and grim music, announcing that, "The Black Flag is Flying! This is not a tribute to the dead, but a warning to the living"!! 
The amazingly grisly and macabre announcements of the latest traffic fatalities in Metro Toronto.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (21 Sep 2016)

Wait a minute:

Are you saying that the official spokesperson for the introduction of this new colour scheme, based on various shades of grey ... is Meaghan Gray!



You can't make up stuff like that ...  except these guys:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfDUkR3DOFw


----------



## Bass ackwards (21 Sep 2016)

I can recall (because I was employed by one at the time) when cash-strapped police forces in Ontario had to spend a lot of money changing hat badges, signage and letterhead from XX Police Force to XX Police _Service_ in order to reflect their kinder, gentler approach to dealing with the public. 

Around the same time, cruisers started being painted white with pretty multicoloured stripes on the side. The OPP's "menacing looking" black and whites became white with blue and gold stripes. Hamilton, like Toronto, switched from their hi-viz yellow, to white. Even the RCMP went from blue hoods and trunks with white doors, to the all white with the lovely rainbow stripes they have now. 
This was partly, as I recall, to make the cars appear less intimidating to new immigrants.

And then, not long after, everyone starting switching from the classic dark blue wool trousers/light blue shirt and polished Sam Brownes and ankle boots to military style fatigues, combat boots, visible body armour (it used to be worn under the uniform shirt) and nylon duty belts festooned with new semiauto pistols, tasers, collapsible batons and various other unidentified paraphernalia.

So an inoffensive looking white car with "Police Service" emblazoned on the doors would pull up -and Robocop would get out of it.  
The shift back to black and whites started a short time after that. If I remember correctly, the OPP was the first to go back and they also adopted the short-lived Stetsons that made them look like American state troopers.   

Kinda makes you wonder...


----------



## Loachman (21 Sep 2016)

The white cars were just cheaper. All of the markings were decals, so no custom paint scheme was required, and the cars could have the decals easily removed for sale once their careers were over.


----------



## larry Strong (22 Sep 2016)

Good thing the local constabulary still run white, tend to "trigger warn" on that color, those "low vis" roof racks are hard to pick out sometimes.......

Lol

Cheers
Larry


----------



## mariomike (11 Nov 2016)

Too “Robocop-ish” for some people?

Toronto police stop rollout of new, grey police cars
http://www.680news.com/2016/11/10/1492101/
Toronto Police Service are halting rollout of the new police cars following public feedback.

Back to the old safety yellow?


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Nov 2016)

I listened to commentary on the radio that was decrying the militarization of the police forces both in the US and in particular here in Canada.  How that the police are not as approachable now and as community orientated as they once were, no foot patrol beat cops nowadays.  Can you blame the police though when so much of society today is viewing them as the enemy and treat them as such?


----------



## mariomike (11 Nov 2016)

There was a time when vehicle colour preference didn't much matter.


----------

